
Device to curb microplastic emissions wins James Dyson award - alex_duf
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/sep/17/device-to-curb-microplastic-emissions-wins-james-dyson-award
======
alex_duf
So if it becomes possible to fit a device that collects micro particles, I
guess the next step is to design the car such that it collects it
automatically?

Which means - assuming this holds ground - we could imagine a future where
local laws enforce that new vehicles are fitted with these.

